# Cookies



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I made some homemade doggie cookies today for my babies. They were peanut butter cookies, but I also added some applesauce for flavour. My daughter came home from school and grabbed one and ate it







She liked it, and ate another!! I told her they are so healthy, I'd pack a few in her lunch







She turned me down though, thought the other students would think she was weird eating a cookie in the shape of a bone


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

What a cute story.......and your three furbabies are so adorable! Yes, they can come visit Pico anytime they want. I'll let them all sleep on top of me and have a 4 Dog Night!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

When I was young I use to give my baby sister milk bones to eat...told her they were cookies. She loved them! One day while I was at school my sister (who was about 3) told my mom she wanted a cookie. My mom gave her a regular cookie, my sister didn't want that kind she wanted the kind I gave her. My mom couldn't figure it out so she had my sister show her which ones. While my sister showed her the milk bone box. My mom wasn't to happy with me, but I told her my sister would have great clean teeth. To this day we still talk about it...tell my sister she owes her perfect, white teeth to me.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Mar 18 2005, 12:29 PM
> *When I was young I use to give my baby sister milk bones to eat...told her they were cookies.  She loved them!  One day while I was at school my sister (who was about 3) told my mom she wanted a cookie.  My mom gave her a regular cookie, my sister didn't want that kind she wanted the kind I gave her.  My mom couldn't figure it out so she had my sister show her which ones.  While my sister showed her the milk bone box.  My mom wasn't to happy with me, but I told her my sister would have great clean teeth.  To this day we still talk about it...tell my sister she owes her perfect, white teeth to me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44201*


[/QUOTE]


AW!







Funny story!!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Maltx3, can you please post your receipe for us?? I am always looking for something new....


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes, do post the recipe, and both of those stories are so cute!
Quincymom


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Okay everyone, here is the Cookie Recipe I used

Peanut Butter Cookies
1 1/4 cup water
1 cup smooth natural peanut butter
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 tablespoons applesauce, unsweetened
1 teaspoon honey
4 cups whole wheat flour
1/2 cup barley flour (or you can use cornmeal, but reduce water to 1 cup + 1 tablespoon)

1. In a large bowl, whisk together water, peanut butter, egg, honey, applesauce 
and vanilla. Stir in flour until well mixed.

2. In the bowl using hands, knead until dough holds together. Transfer to 
lightly floured surface and roll out dough to about 1/8" thickness.

3. With a fork, poke holes all over the surface of the dough (so dough won't rise 
when baked). Using a cookie cutter or sharp knife, cut dough into bite sized 
shapes and place on cookie sheet.

4. Bake in preheated oven(350F) for 18 minutes or until firm. Place pans on racks
and let cool completely. Reduce oven temperature to 300F and bake for 
20 minutes longer or until hard. Transfer cookies to rack and let cool 
completely. Store in a tightly sealed container for up to 30 days.

I don't know how many cookies I actually got out of this recipe, a lot though because I use a very small bone cookie cutter. I filled 4 cookie sheets, so probably around 6 dozen or so I'd guess. 

Happy Baking!!!!

Pat


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks!! Wow, they sound good enough for us to eat!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Mar 18 2005, 01:29 PM
> *When I was young I use to give my baby sister milk bones to eat...told her they were cookies.  She loved them!  One day while I was at school my sister (who was about 3) told my mom she wanted a cookie.  My mom gave her a regular cookie, my sister didn't want that kind she wanted the kind I gave her.  My mom couldn't figure it out so she had my sister show her which ones.  While my sister showed her the milk bone box.  My mom wasn't to happy with me, but I told her my sister would have great clean teeth.  To this day we still talk about it...tell my sister she owes her perfect, white teeth to me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44201*


[/QUOTE]


Oh my gosh what a story... I'm laughing my head off


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Mar 18 2005, 09:29 AM
> *When I was young I use to give my baby sister milk bones to eat...told her they were cookies.  She loved them!  One day while I was at school my sister (who was about 3) told my mom she wanted a cookie.  My mom gave her a regular cookie, my sister didn't want that kind she wanted the kind I gave her.  My mom couldn't figure it out so she had my sister show her which ones.  While my sister showed her the milk bone box.  My mom wasn't to happy with me, but I told her my sister would have great clean teeth.  To this day we still talk about it...tell my sister she owes her perfect, white teeth to me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44201*


[/QUOTE]
Hmm...I wonder if they're good? I need whiter teeth! lol! Funny story! Both of them!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL that's funny!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I use to do terrible things to my baby sister...the one time my mom left us in the car while she ran into the store. My sister was about 3.5 and she just wouldn't stop talking. I took duck tape and wrapped it around her whole head...left space for her to be able to breath. My mom was so mad! I told her I just couldn't take the talking anymore. My little sister would let me do whatever I wanted to her. My sister had this beautiful long blonde hair. My mom had to cut it because of all the tape.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

When I was young we used to go down to the five and ten down the street and buy giant dog buscuits from a barrel for 2 cents. I loved them


----------

